# Best single-speed (freewheel, not fixed cog) road bike with brakes?



## Babel Coglioni

(My intended) application: luxury but low-maintenance everyday commuter. (If you like: my mid-life crisis bike.)

Criteria:

700C wheels
Drop bars
Front and rear brakes (disc? perhaps)
Freewheel (or flip-flop; not just fixed)
Maximum total weight 8.5 kg

"Best" is a (deliberately) subjective term.

By "luxury", I absolutely do not mean "loaded with gewgaws". And, while I'm interested in keeping the weight relatively low, I'm more interested in quality parts that will last than in lightweight exotica.

I do not mean to exclude "entry-level" contenders (again, "entry-level" is subjective: I think of the Specialized Langster as entry level, although I know there are many cheaper alternatives), but I am more interested in higher-spec bikes.

I'm interested in complete, off-the-shelf bikes and custom builds (for example, I would love to see a titanium Baum with, say, Omnium cranks).

I have deliberately not specified a budget. I'm interested in what other people have spent (and what's available).

Neither have I specified a drivetrain (for example, chain or belt).

Feel free to question these questionable criteria and subjective terms (but I'd rather see bikes  ).


----------



## serious

I think you need to build something to go past entry level. The better single speeds are track bikes, fixed and no brakes, sometime not even holes for brakes. 

I have a Giant Bowry 72 but I upgraded everything except the wheels - which are heavy but bomb proof. So I have Omnium cranks, bullhorns (my preference), decent TRP brakes and carbon seat post and nice saddle.


----------



## Schneiderguy

check out Wabi Cycles. you can get a good SS instead of fixed cog for slight up charge. The wheel has flip flop hub. The Classis I think is $700+35 shipping. Well packed, pretty much assembled, and great CS-one man operation, "Richard". The parts are priced very will and good value. But if you just want the frame and fork you can buy that and burn as much as you want.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

I spent about $1,000 piecing together my bike. Most of that was sunk into the drivetrain (I don't know why I'm a sucker for blingy cogs, but I am). I'm riding fixed, but the only real difference there would be the need for a rear brake as well as the front brake. The frame is pretty good quality butted and lugged steel. The Weinmann DP-18s handle just the way one would expect. They're heavy, but pothole proof, which is a really big deal in Michigan (we pretty consistently get the lowest rating possible for road quality by the Department of Transportation, often ranking at the bottom of the USA). Some people don't like W.I. cranks, but I'm head over heels for them. The only thing I'd change is the braze-ons (or complete lack of them) for fenders. I'm not particularly concerned about water bottle bosses since I usually ride with my CamelBak anyway (for carrying tools and food to work). It's a nice sporty ride. There's a little bling sprinkled here and there, as well as some budget. The stem is cheap but the seatpost is Campy, that sort of thing.










That said I am planning on building a new year rounder that can go geared or fixed with fender, bottle, and rack braze-ons. More up-right position and most likely front end geometry for a handlebar bag. I've got my light weight sports-car bike, now it's time for utility, dynamo and all. So, the definition of "luxury" is really the sticking point for this conversation (dynamo powered head/tail lights, fenders, et cetera vs. stripped to the bone, light, and sporty).


----------



## wooglin

Schneiderguy said:


> check out Wabi Cycles.


+1.

Single Speed, Fixed Gear Bikes. Fixie Parts & Accessories | Wabi Cycles


----------



## PlasticMotif

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/fi...s-fixie-budget-bike-pr0n-included-281674.html

I went cheap but quality parts. upgraded pedals and went to a 42t crank


----------



## axlenut

If you only want a single speed with freewheel have you given any thought to converting a geared road bike or even better yet a CX bike? A chain tensioner works great with a freewheel and requires no chain adjustments after it is installed. The bigger tires that could be used with the CX frame give a much better ride on crappy city streets and do not require air as often as skinny road tires. You should also be able to find some CX frames that have disk brake mounts.

If you went this route you would have a lot more to chose from.

Later, Axlenut


----------



## refund!?

Of the dozens of single speed bikes I've had the good fortune to ride, the zootiest is the* Cinelli Bootleg Mystic Rats.* And I've just set one up with a rear rack and fenders, so you can too is you so desire. A good second choice is the Bianchi San Jose. Good luck with your search, but at least check out these two.


----------



## RedAggie03

I got wheels and drive train parts from Wabi cycles...Great experience. I'd buy a built bike from them in a second.


----------



## Henry Chinaski

Maybe check out the Milwaukee "Orange One"

• Milwaukee Bicycle Co. : • Milwaukee Bicycle Co. • Ben's Cycle


----------



## dbarber996

I can also vouch for Wabi Cycles. I recently built this one:


----------



## Ralphm6

I recently purchased a Wabi Lightning SE and I must say it is an incredible ride. The ride is comfortable and the bike is very responsive. The frame is an understated work of art. Do yourself a favor and check it out.


----------



## nelzbikes

That's easy. Bianchi Roger if you can find one. After that I'd go with Raleigh Furley.


----------



## David Loving

To get the very best you should build it. Frames? Pinarello, Bianchi or maybe Cinelli , they are really neat frames- or any other high end frame that you like. Threaded fork with quill stem. I would go with all White Industries single speed components from there on - hubs, crankset, freewheel, bottom bracket. Nice chain. Mavic rims. whatever handlebars, brakes/levers suit your fancy. Leather bar tape, Brooks, or a saddle that is comfortable for you. Chrome Thomson post. Then get a monster bike lock - you're commuting, right? With such a premium ride, theft is likely.


----------



## NRV

serious said:


> I think you need to build something to go past entry level. The better single speeds are track bikes, fixed and no brakes, sometime not even holes for brakes.


This. 

Most current production models drilled for both front and rear brakes are entry-mid level frames aimed at casual commuters or people who want to try out track / fixed gear on a budget. 

If you want a high end production single speed, the most you'll find is the occasional drilled fork for a front brake. None or very few (can't think of one right now) will offer a rear brake drilling. 

There are retrofits, like "keirin brake kits" that allow you to mount brakes on an otherwise undrilled track-specific frame. But I've never used one so can't really comment on their quality. 

At any rate, most production completes come with parts that are of mixed quality. If you want the "best" of everything, you'll definitely need to buy your components and frame separately.


----------



## lgh

dbarber996 said:


> I can also vouch for Wabi Cycles. I recently built this one:


Nice. Builds are as much philosphy as anything.

Larry


----------



## kinguin7

Based mostly on looks, the Traitor Crusader is the most lust-worthy fixed/ss bike I can think of.

As others have said though, putting a tensioner on a road/cross frame is something you should consider on account of not being interested in fixed.


----------



## 2:01

I'm also on a Wabi classic and it's really the best bang for buck. The components are quality (ie, cranks are 144bcd, wheelset is light and strong, brakes are good (tektro), etc.). You can buy and not have to deal with subpar components like you do with cheaper bikes. The frame material is also a step up from the run of the mill 4130 cromo. I hope I don't sound like a shill, but I've been super happy with mine. I've got 3 centuries on it and hope to do a double next year.

One component that I don't really care for is the saddle. But saddles are very personal, so to be expected.


----------



## andrejj

How about something completely different (please excuse the size):


----------



## gntrobo

Going to chime in and recommend wabi cycles too, been riding it for a week now and i can't get rid of the grin on my face. Initially purchased a fuji feather without test riding (didn't have one in my size) and after 10miles on it, rode it right back to performance to return it. 

if you're in los angeles, visit wabi cycles in dtla.


----------



## Favorit

dbarber996 said:


> I can also vouch for Wabi Cycles. I recently built this one:


That's so...Special.


----------

